# CPAN problem



## atmosx (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello,

My cpan is broken...




> [atma@comodino ~]$ cpan
> Cannot load ExtUtils::MakeMaker: Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4 /usr/home/atma) at (eval 9) line 1.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 17.
> Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/CPAN.pm line 46.
> ...



I don't use perl or cpan, directly. I was trying to use irssi + sasl which needs cpan. Now I'm good with 'weechat-curses' but still many programs need cpan fixed.

Do I have uninstall recompile perl do this? I'm not sure what to do, I can't even remember if I installed the pkg using pkg_add or ports (does it make any diff anyway?).

I can't find cpan as a standalone pkg using 'make search key="cpan"' I get lots and lots of output as you can imagine.

Any ideas are more than welcome!


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 17, 2012)

Install devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker


----------



## atmosx (Sep 18, 2012)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> Install devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker




```
[root@comodino /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker]# make install clean
===>   p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.62 depends on package: p5-ExtUtils-Manifest>=1.58 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-ExtUtils-Manifest>=1.58 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-Manifest
===>   p5-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.60 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.60
Cannot load ExtUtils::MakeMaker: Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4 .) at (eval 1) line 1.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 17.
Compilation failed in require at ./Makefile.PL line 7.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Makefile.PL line 7.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-Manifest.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker.
```


----------



## atmosx (Sep 18, 2012)

and this

```
[root@comodino /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker]# perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm
Cannot load ExtUtils::MakeMaker: Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4 .) at (eval 1) line 1.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 17.
[root@comodino /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker]#
```


----------



## nORKy (Nov 5, 2012)

do you find the solution please ?
I have the same error. A loop beetween  CPAN-Meta-Requirement and MakeMaker


----------



## fmw (Nov 5, 2012)

Check if the missing file is elswhere on your system `# find /usr/local/lib/ -name "MakeMaker.pm"` and copy/move it or create a symlink to @INC/ExtUtils (you can pick any path from @INC for this). If you don't have it, you can download it from the CPAN web site. Chances are this won't be the only missing file; I've had to do this a few times following a perl upgrade.


----------



## atmosx (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I used portmanager to reinstall perl and worked out fine.


----------

